# 2017 Western MVP plow for sale!



## Belleaire Care (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I am selling my 2017 Western MVP ‘V’ plow and harness.
Purchased in Fall of 2017 from Hitch City.
Paid $9100 plus tax.
Asking $6800.
This plow system is like new, I’ve only used it on 4 contracts.
No body else has used my truck or plow.
I have plowed for many years and plowed with care.
(Need cash to put toward renovation projects).

Thank you guys!

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

American dollars?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> American dollars?


I would guess Canadian - at least, I hope he didn't pay $9,100 USD for that plow.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

That was my thought also


----------



## Belleaire Care (Sep 21, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> I would guess Canadian - at least, I hope he didn't pay $9,100 USD for that plow.


It is Canadian dollars... the lowest price I could find up here..


----------



## Belleaire Care (Sep 21, 2007)

Philbilly2 said:


> That was my thought also


No it was Canadian dollars...


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

What's the price in American dollars?


----------



## Belleaire Care (Sep 21, 2007)

Freshwater said:


> What's the price in American dollars?


$5248.00 in US asking price.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Belleaire Care said:


> $5248.00 in US asking price.


Pictures would help


----------



## Belleaire Care (Sep 21, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Pictures would help


For sure, yes will post photos.


----------



## Belleaire Care (Sep 21, 2007)

Belleaire Care said:


> For sure, yes will post photos.


This is the 2017 Western MVP 'V' blade for sale $6800 Cdn. or best offer!
Like new, only used on four contracts... was a light winter too!


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Is it 8'6" or 9'6"


----------



## Belleaire Care (Sep 21, 2007)

shawn_ said:


> Is it 8'6" or 9'6"


Western MVP 8'6" blade.


----------



## Belleaire Care (Sep 21, 2007)

Belleaire Care said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am selling my 2017 Western MVP 'V' plow and harness.
> Purchased in Fall of 2017 from Hitch City.
> Paid $9100 plus tax.
> ...


Reduced price to $6500 Cdn.


----------

